# Trail camera review?



## Bamafan4life (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi, I'm wanting to get some reviews on the cheap (under 150 dollars) game cameras, I'm wanting to buy 3 or 4 cameras and would like to know what are the best for the money? And what about the 60 dollar moultries at academy? Are they atleast functional? I might put some of those cheap cameras at places where I'm not so sure there's deer and the better ones where I know there's deer, any help will be apreciated


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 20, 2013)

check out chasingame.com


----------



## frdstang90 (Dec 20, 2013)

Don't waste your money on any Wildgame Innovations.


----------



## MadMallard (Dec 21, 2013)

$99 dollar bushnell at wally world not to bad but I would go with DLC Covert cams best customer service and great pics and battery life.  Changed all mine to Covert will never buy any other.  Stay away from WGI and do not really care for Moultrie.  Check Chasingame.com for reviews.  I would rather have 2 really good cams  than 4 cheap one's that might work or not.


----------



## bckwzlineman (Jan 2, 2014)

NO wildgame innovations!! if you do might as well just send your money to me! pm for my address


----------



## metau (Mar 9, 2014)

Bushnell TC and DLC Coverts are all I use. Still have a few of the cheap tascos, mainly used as decoys due to theft issues here in AZ.


----------



## boomhower (Jul 20, 2014)

trailcampro.com   excellent site. reviews all brands


----------



## MadThwacker (Sep 2, 2014)

Just purchased a Browning Strike Force from TrailProCam.com
Great people to deal with.  8GB memory card included for free.  Only site I'll buy trail cams from.


----------



## paulvans65 (Jan 28, 2019)

frdstang90 said:


> Don't waste your money on any Wildgame Innovations.


This is an update agree on WGI - lousy cam and support.


----------



## Kwaksmoka (Oct 15, 2019)

Any new ones out that you would recommend?


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 17, 2019)

Kwaksmoka said:


> Any new ones out that you would recommend?


Bushnell Trophy Cam Walmart $100 been running them for years!


----------



## transfixer (Oct 22, 2019)

Bushnell trophy cams, and Browning strike force, the dark ops models have been working well for me, although my older bushnell is starting to take washouts pics sometimes,   but its about 6yrs old now,  guess the elements are catching up to it.


----------



## shdw633 (Oct 22, 2019)

transfixer said:


> Bushnell trophy cams, and Browning strike force, the dark ops models have been working well for me, although my older bushnell is starting to take washouts pics sometimes,   but its about 6yrs old now,  guess the elements are catching up to it.



Wow, the dark ops cameras I have are TERRIBLE.  Worse night pics I have ever gotten out of any camera I have ever bought and I have bought nearly all kinds.  No dig against Browning cams as a whole but the dark ops is not one of their better efforts in my opinion.


----------



## Kwaksmoka (Oct 22, 2019)

Thanks for the input, will check the bushnells out. I’ve actually heard real good things about the Browning’s, honestly I have no clue.


----------



## shdw633 (Oct 23, 2019)

Kwaksmoka said:


> Thanks for the input, will check the bushnells out. I’ve actually heard real good things about the Browning’s, honestly I have no clue.



That was not to take anything away from the other Browning's out there, just that the dark ops was not good to me in regards to picture quality.


----------



## shdw633 (Oct 23, 2019)

Kwaksmoka said:


> Thanks for the input, will check the bushnells out. I’ve actually heard real good things about the Browning’s, honestly I have no clue.



If you can wait, you can get a lot more camera after the season.  What I would recommend is a simple Tasco camera you can get at Walmart for around $30, get one or two and move them around and then after the season look for the sales and you can get $100 plus dollar cameras for 50 cents on the dollar when stores are trying to get them off the shelves.


----------



## Kwaksmoka (Oct 29, 2019)

Thanks for the info, I am not in a hurry and will definitely wait until after the season. I want them for turkey season mainly!


----------



## shdw633 (Oct 30, 2019)

Kwaksmoka said:


> Thanks for the info, I am not in a hurry and will definitely wait until after the season. I want them for turkey season mainly!



Keep an eye on this thread, especially after the hunting season as many of us put those deals on that thread for other hunters to take advantage of.

http://forum.gon.com/threads/post-those-hunting-gear-deals.878010/


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Oct 30, 2019)

I run Moultries and have always had good luck with them , like mentioned in previous posts stay away from WGI. Pure junk.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Oct 30, 2019)

I've had good luck with Browning, Primos and Moultrie. I just got the Moultrie from Academy, I like it. Posted a pic from it in the (camera brand and model thread in trail cams)


----------



## ldavid008 (Nov 30, 2019)

BPS had Browning Dark Ops for $99 a few weeks ago.


----------



## glynr329 (Nov 30, 2019)

I run Moultrie mostly, I have two Wildgame innovations been going on 2 years hundreds and hundreds of pictures not one problem. I have an old Bushnell that I have set on movies been a great camera ( walmart special little brown camera). Not sure how old it is but I got my money many times out of it. Worst one and will never buy another one Browning horrible camera.  I am running 2 Spypoint this year probably got over 4 to 6000 pictures on each camera love them.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 30, 2019)

My new Moultrie is not taking every pic. A couple of weeks ago we watched a cow horn spike feed in front of us. After hunting, I pulled the card. No pics of him. Should have been 3 or 4.

I think I figured it out. I think you have to format the card each time you swap it out?


----------



## glynr329 (Nov 30, 2019)

4HAND said:


> My new Moultrie is not taking every pic. A couple of weeks ago we watched a cow horn spike feed in front of us. After hunting, I pulled the card. No pics of him. Should have been 3 or 4.
> 
> I think I figured it out. I think you have to format the card each time you swap it out?



Do you turn camera off before removing the card and turn back on after installing new card?


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 30, 2019)

glynr329 said:


> Do you turn camera off before removing the card and turn back on after installing new card?


Yes, most times. Occasionally I forget.


----------



## glynr329 (Nov 30, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Yes, most times. Occasionally I forget.


I do have a few bad cards that end up in my stack again that will not have pictures on them. I know the camera is working because I see the flash on another camera that is facing it. I never knew that the infrared showed up on another camera as a bright light until I saw it on another camera.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 30, 2019)

I've been tempted to pick up a couple of those $28 Tasco cameras from Walmart & try them.


----------



## furtaker (Dec 2, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Yes, most times. Occasionally I forget.


Some cameras will delete pictures from the card if you don't shut off the camera before taking out the card. I always format my cards every time I swap them.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 2, 2019)

furtaker said:


> Some cameras will delete pictures from the card if you don't shut off the camera before taking out the card. I always format my cards every time I swap them.


That may have been the problem.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 3, 2020)

Got 2 Browning Strike Force and they’re great!
Going on 3rd year. Great battery life, great video and sound.
Family gave me a Cuddeback dual flash for Christmas and impressed so far. Got  it in woodlot out back and sit in living room and check it from time to time.
It has a clear feature that will format the SD card as well.
Probably will add remotes as I go.


----------

